# Honey Stand



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Just build one like you would a cabnet that has doors and a lock!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

but then again, that is coming from someone who cant build crap!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

You could use an upright freezer with a lock...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

dcross said:


> You could use an upright freezer with a lock...


* Ha in my hood they would steal the HOLE thing *


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> Ha in my hood they would steal the HOLE thing

On the BBKA board they were discussing all sorts of things to take care of your smoker. I said I just leave mine on top of the hives. They said the same thing. If they did that it would be gone the next day. Hard to imagine.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

honeyman46408 said:


> * Ha in my hood they would steal the HOLE thing *




here too


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Honey Stand - My Honey House*

Here's a few pictures of my honey house.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b221/DaveNH/23cd20d4.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b221/DaveNH/IM000302.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b221/DaveNH/img080.jpg

Out on the main road, I used to have a honey for sale sign
"Fresh Golden Honey"
"Self Serve Honey Stand"

I got ripped off a few time in the beginning but my wife
suggested taking the self serve part of the sign down.
I did and the rip offs decreased. 
I still have a few jars missing once in awhile but
I see more "rounded up to the nearest dollar" in the pay jar.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Honey stand*

Hi Wicho, I looked at the map for your location and it seems to be out in the country. I doubt that your neighborhood is all that bad. I am not sure how handy you are but if it was me I would look around for an old pop-up camper, one of those light weight two wheelers with the little wheels. Many times the canvas sides become torn and the owners do not want to mess with the repairs, but the top still cranks up and down and is one piece. It's a wild idea but then it might be something to think about.


----------



## Wicho (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys for the quick responses! Some good, interesting ideas to consider. I'm leaning toward something already built.. as I'm a lousy carpenter.


----------



## dmharvey (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in central new york and there are alot of Amish/Menonite folks around if you get with them you might be able to do some trading and get yourself what you want


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Wicho said:


> Thanks guys for the quick responses! Some good, interesting ideas to consider. I'm leaning toward something already built.. as I'm a lousy carpenter.


But you'll never learn to be a good carpenter until you take on some small jobs like this....you can do it.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I like this plan for a roadside stand on skids:
http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/5699.pdf

Other options on the same site: http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/miscplans.htm


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Wicho,

Maybe if your carpentry is that bad the customers will take pity on you and buy more of your honey.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've tried a series of used bookshelves, tables, etc., all made of wood. Most degrade when I leave them to the elements. I finally bought a restaurant style metal shelving unit at Sam's Club for around $70. Wire shelves, adjustable...real slick.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Look at one of the big hardware stores like home depot or lowes they have sheds that may fit what you need and for some more cash they will put them up for you. then all you have to do is add shelves and a pad lock.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> but then again, that is coming from someone who cant build crap!


Who "builds" crap. I thought it was made by breaking stuff down, not building stuff? In any event, if I were to make a honey stand, I might consider something reminiscent of the pics I have seen of Richard Taylor's stand. His seemed to work well for him. Don't make it too slick looking, I think a rustic feel is important. 

Keith


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Richard Taylor's favorite stand was an old roadside shelter for kids who wait for the bus, he bought for $10 from someone who's kids had all left home. There are plenty of them around me that look like they haven't been used in years.

It never hurts to ask . . .


----------



## btr568 (Oct 7, 2007)

bluesky thanks for the building print,it looks great.


----------

